# Problème écran PowerBook G4



## GBZ (24 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

Je suis confronté depuis ce matin a un important problème avec l'écran de mon powerbook, celui ci est en effet inutilisable sur les 3/4 de l'écran à partir du bas, tout est illisible et est de couleur blanc ou noir ou avec diverses couleurs ... quelques fois ça le faisait mais ça disparaissait peu de temps après, sauf que là, depuis ce matin, ça persiste et ça ne veut plus s'en aller ...

Un ami m'a dit que c'est surement un problème de Carte Graphique, mais je pense plutôt que c'est l'écran qui est foutu.

J'aimerai donc savoir ce que vous en pensez et combien est ce que ça couterai pour faire réparer ceci, en sachant que si cela est trop cher je m'orienterai vers un rachat pur et simple d'un MacBook.

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## iMacompris (6 Juin 2010)

Salut! Je ne peux pas t'aider, mais j'espère qu'il y aura des réponses intéressantes, car j'ai le même problème, sauf que je ne suis pas encore rendu au stade où ça ne veut pas disparaître. Ça le fait de temps en temps, mais je change l'angle de l'écran et ça disparaît instantanément. J'espère que ça n'empirera pas. Je ne veux pas investir encore sur ce powerbook acheté usagé sur ebay...... Ça doit se revendre à un bon prix quand même si ça fait la même chose que toi, non?

J'espère qu'on sera éclairés sur la source su problème! Quant à moi, je pense que ça doit être des fils où les connections se font mal, dépendament de l'angle d'inclinaison. L'écran fait bien son travail, quand il n'y a pas ces lignes...

A+



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------

Re salut! J'ai trouvé ceci: http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/probleme-ecran-powerbook-g4-197589.html . C'est intéressant...

bye


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2010)

La source du problème est plutôt la nappe/câble qui relie l'écran à la carte mère, il ont du s'user à force d'ouvrir et fermer le Powerbook. Ou c'est la dalle qui est HS (car la nappe qui distribue du contrôleur à la dalle est morte et là on peut rien faire) si changez la dalle de l'écran


----------



## iMacompris (20 Juin 2010)

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ta réponse... 
Voici une photo de mon problème qui arrive environ une à deux fois par semaine...:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (http://cjoint.com/data/guv7MDaDBr.htm)

C'est le câble (map/nappe?) qui relie l'écran à la carte-mère? Si oui, comment le changer (en images..)?

Merci!


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2010)

L'écran est hs. 

A changer donc. Ou utilisation avec écran externe.


----------



## tsss (20 Juin 2010)

iMacompris a dit:


> .
> 
> C'est le câble (map/nappe?) qui relie l'écran à la carte-mère? Si oui, comment le changer (en images..)?
> 
> Merci!



Tu peux commencer par changer la nappe, tu seras fixé rapidement !

Suivant le modèle de ton pb, ça ce passe par là.


----------



## iMacompris (21 Juin 2010)

Je rappelle que ce problème disparaît en modifiant l'angle de l'écran. Il est vraiment mort?? Je hais ebay, il y a toujours des arnaques...
Mais si je change la nappe et que ce n'est pas ça le problème.. j'aurai payé pour la changer pour rien. Il n'y a pas un diagnostic à faire pour être plus sûr??
Merci


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Juin 2010)

non mais presque sûr que c'est la nappe


----------



## iMacompris (22 Juin 2010)

et ça se change facilement? Pas de soudure... ou des affaires complicated?
Merci bien! Je vais l'endurer encore un certain temps et quand j'irai dans ma famille en Europe, je la changerai car il y a des connaisseurs...

salut


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juin 2010)

http://www.bricomac.com/nappe-ecran-powerbook-g4-15-1-67ghz-dl_22_1161.html (Attention : je te la montre à titre d'exemple car je ne sais pas quel modèle de Powerbook tu as exactement !)

ça doit ressembler à ça et si c'est pas ça il faudra changer la dalle complète mais normalement c'est le problème. Ce problème m'aie déjà arriver sur un iBook G3 c'était la nappe donc c'est probable que ce sois elle ...

Tu est au Canada ? La chance


----------



## iMacompris (22 Juin 2010)

La chance? haha  Au Québec... 

C'est bien un powerbook G4 (15 pouces). Je pourrais peut-être trouver cette nappe sur ebay pour moins cher... Merci beaucoup en tout cas pour vos réponses et les liens pour démonter, le diagnostic, etc.. Je pourrais ajouter, comme détails, que quand l'écran est allumé depuis un certain temps avec un certain angle d'inclinaison et que je réduit l'angle en le fermant, il y a des lignes horizontales qui semblent noires qui apparaissent une fraction de seconde, généralement. J'espère que c'est toujours cette %?&&* de nappe qui est le problème! Moi qui achetais un powerbook G4 pour un an ou deux en attendant light peak et les core i1-2-3 dans le macbook 13 pouces... Ça ne me tente pas d'invertir encore dans de mac...  Combien pensez-vous que je pourrais le revendre en France ou en Belgique : 2Go RAM, 80 Go DD, 15 pouces avec problème de l'écran... et petite égratignure qui se voit quand il est allumé, clavier américain, pas de disque OSX, graveur DVD double-couche. Si entre-temps le problème rend l'utilisation impossible, j'essaierai de changer la nappe...

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juin 2010)

bah je pense 250-300&#8364; maximum mais sans les cd d'OS X c'est plus dur

Perso je vient de récupéré un ordi en clavier QWERTY et c'est comment dire ... amusant par contre je met pas les accent hein 

Pour moi change la nappe et le problème disparaitra les Powerbook son robuste (excepté les 15" rev A pour les slot de ram qui lâche ... oups)

Et effectivement tu devrais pouvoir trouvé ça à moins cher surtout au Quebec sinon si tu peut commandée au US ça seras encore moins chère mais bon 30&#8364; c'est pas la mort ça fait 28$ US. Mais je te comprends c'est vrais si ça fonctionne pas c'est embêtant

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/...m-15-Inch-1-1-5-GHz-Display-Data-Cable/1025/1

Et voila un tuto j'ai pris pour la rev 1 Ghz - 1.25Ghz


----------



## iMacompris (24 Juin 2010)

Je pensais que mon powerbook valait plus que 250-300 euros.. 
Je pensais même que 475$ (CAN) était quand même une bonne affaire et que je pourrais le revendre 500 plus tard... ou bien 450.. En tout cas, ce sont les prix sur ebay!
Le vendeur dit qu'il peut juste me rembourser 30$ US ...
Bon, eh bien, quand viendra le temps, j'essaierai de changer la nappe, quoi que si la fréquence n'augmente pas, ça peut être acceptable quand même...

Merci encore pour votre aide!


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2010)

Les Powerbook sont de très bonne machine mais veille et lente maintenant de plus les vendeurs surestime tout le temps le materiel mac mais là je trouve ça cher perso (après j'aime pas payer chère donc XD)

Fin si tu le vend 300je pense que tu peut t'estimer heureux après tout depent le disque dur et si y'a 2 go de ram j'ai donner une moyenne hein

Bon de rien redis nous si tu la change et que ça fonctionne


----------



## iMacompris (26 Juin 2010)

Finalement, le vendeur M,a remboursé 60$ donc j,ai payé mon powerbook environ 410$, mais cela inclut le transport + douanes, etc.. J'ai pourtant comparé longtemps les prix sur ebay et sur des sites de ventes d'objets usagés pour le Québec, et selon ce que j'ai vu, 410$, c'est très bon pour ma machine.. sauf le petit problème d'écran et de prise d'écouteurs...et pas de CD. Pour le CD d'OSX, je ne peux pas faire une copie de quelqu'un? Après tout, seul OSX peut fonctionner sur mon mac donc il est normal que je puisse obtenir ce disque peut importe le moyen...
Je pense que je suis né pour me faire avoir (en lien avec l'argent...) ... 

Salut!


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Juin 2010)

Pour OS X sois tu achète un cd universel noir sois tu te le procure par des moins illégaux c'est toi qui voit. Mais je trouve étrange que tu à acheté une machine sans les CD d'origine car bon la prevonance peut être douteuse à moins que tu ais la boite d'origine


----------



## iMacompris (11 Juillet 2010)

Les raisons pour lesquelles j'ai acheté ce powerbook sans CD d'origine, c'est que je trouvais le prix vraiment bon (à force de comparer les prix sur ebay et d'autres sites de vente d'objets usagés) et je me suis dit que le CD je pourrais en obtenir une copie car après tout, seul Mac OS fonctionne sur ces machines. Et puis le vendeur avait 100% de feedback pour plus de 3000 transactions, alors je ne pensais pas dutout avoir de problèmes avec ce mac... 
Pourtant, quand je regarde les prix, 400$ pour un tel powerbook, ça semble bon, j'en ai déjà vu à 500 voire 600$ ! C'est juste ce problème d'écran et de prise d'écouteurs qui m'énerve vraiment et ça me stresse un peu... Pensez-vous qu'avec des connaisseurs en informatique, il serait possible d'installer un écran de meilleure qualité (de PC portable) à la place de l'actuel?

Bon été!


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Juillet 2010)

Non non on ne peut pas changer la dalle à cause du contrôleur et la& dalle des Powerbook G4 est de bonne qualité je trouve  En ce qui concerne mac os x sur ebay et la prise écouteur elle à quoi ?


----------



## iMacompris (13 Juillet 2010)

Les écouteurs doivent être bien branchés --> la prise des écouteurs doit être bien droite dans la prise sinon le son joue d'une oreille seulement... J'espère que ça se répare bien. Je regrette un peu mon achat à cause des petits problèmes matériels mais aussi, je me rend compte que Windows n'est pas plus compliqué à utiliser. Je dirais même qu'en gros, c'est plus simple. Quand on appuie sur le bouton rouge, l'application se ferme. Sur mac, ça dépend. Et quelques autres choses aussi que je pensais qui n'existait pas sur mac, style un DVD abîmé qui fait planter tout le système (spirale arc-en-ciel qui tourne, dock bloqué...). Time Machine incompatible NTFS  ... en tout cas. Pas de virus, c'est le gros point fort


----------



## iMacompris (25 Juillet 2010)

Re bonjour! J'ajoute des détails sur le problème de l'écran...: Le problème arrive fréquemment quand j'ouvre l'écran. Les lignes verticales apparaissent comme sur la photo envoyée et disparaissent quand je réduit l'angle d'ouverture de l'écran. Si j'augmente l'angle d'ouverture, nottament avec une petite pression sur le haut du cadre de celui-ci (là où il y aurait normalement une webcam sur les nouveaux), les lignes apparaissent toujours jusqu'à ce que je cesse d'augmenter l'angle et que je le tire vers moi pour le fermer (réduire l'angle). Je réussis presqu'à tout coup à faire apparaître le problème en procédant ainsi. Même quand je ne sort pas nécessairement l'ordinateur de veille finalement, car je viens de les faire apparaître...

Est-ce que ça démontre plus un problème de cable d'écran ou bien d'écran simplement?
Dans les 2 cas, ça fait  !

Merci!!


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Juillet 2010)

Je pense toujours que c'est la nappe change là et tu seras fixé


----------

